# I can shoot more fish than you!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I can...really.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Huh, what?

No way!

Prove it!

Nobody can shoot more fish than me!* It is simply not possible!*


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a duell to me....piunto or pimpo or pita...whatever. Oh yeah, pumis...no...tunis. Yeah that's it.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn...you're just as bored as me.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see you try....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am glad that you took my advice and started this thread. But you have way too much time on your hands right now.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

TUNIS?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (5/13/2008)*I am glad that you took my advice and started this thread. But you have way too much time on your hands right now.


I couldn't help it. I really love to watch people and then laugh at them being people...not in a mean-spirited way, of coarse. Pretty dumb thread I started if you ask me. It's like one of those "my daddy can beat up your daddy" things we did as kids.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jspooney (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Knot a Yacht (5/13/2008)*I am glad that you took my advice and started this thread. But you have way too much time on your hands right now.
> ...




I know, I love to people watch in real life. People in general are just an amazing source of entertainment if you just sit back and watch.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Word!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

WHATEVER MAN!!! Anybody who had gone diving with me knows I am the fish slayer.......the SPADEFISH slayer that is!!!!:letsparty:letsdrink


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

you might shoot more fish than me but i will take longer to get down to the bottom. really i can ask spearfisher!!


----------

